# Difference in Futaba Receivers



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a Futaba 4PK and need another receiver for a short course truck and a 1/10 electric truck. I believe I can get away with just using 3 channel receivers. What is the difference between the Futaba 603FF and the 603FS? Thanks.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

In having the 4PK I'm assuming you have a 2.4ghz system? About the only difference between the 603FF and 603FS is one has an internal antenna as well as an external antenna (supposedly doubling up less chance of interference) and the other only has the external antenna. Of course with that internal antenna comes added price too.  Honestly.......I'd go with whatever one you come across that is cheaper.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

okay. Thanks.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I would go with the 603 FS (dual antenna's...) I been running them for 3 years no problems at all, I ran a 603 FF, and it glitched horribly. I know you can get new 603FS for $89.99 easily, maybe cheaper at you LHS, I know mine was a couple bucks lower...
Kevin


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I actually need 4 of them and ended up running across a deal I couldn't refuse. 4 604FS receivers for $75 each  Oh yea!!


----------



## 38TANGO (Oct 11, 2001)

So you can use a 603FF or a 603FS with a 3PM radio??? Will someone confirm this?? Never had a glitch with the 603FF.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Yes you can. Either will work and I assume a 604 will too but haven't confirmed that.


----------



## 38TANGO (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks OVALMAN!


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

There is a noticable difference in the response between the 604's and any of the 603's. The 604 runs in C2 mode where the 603's can only run in C1. The 604's seem to me to have a quicker steering feel.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I can't compare the 604 vs the 603 as I have only run 604's but I am very happy with them.


----------

